# Any of you teach your Bettas "Tricks"? :)



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I taught my Betta Jello Bites, a trick. You can see the video here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3513460136/

He is learning to jump too. :-D 

Any of you done this????


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cute! I've never tried it.


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2009)

sweet


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

do bettas tank need a lid
and i taught my betta to roll over like 360 degres its so funny


----------



## Ozzy Greyman (May 11, 2009)

every time i walk in my room and my betta sees me it goes up to the hole in the lid of my aquarium where i drop its food in and i have only had it since saturday


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

hey betta know how to spin in a circle on his side


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes I have tought Pearl, and Arriel to follow my finger tip around their tank.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

ifish said:


> hey betta know how to spin in a circle on his side


Lol. This makes no sense.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

but its true he dose a 360 turn


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

My female will jump out of the water and grab a pellet from my hand, but I didnt teach her it shes just fat.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Haha! My betta BITES me! It feels so weird. He jumps and bites my fingers all the time.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They WILL bite if you stick your finger in there. lol


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

lol thats really funny hopefully shell be okay when she jumps


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

As long as they don't jump out of the tank.


----------



## millertime610 (Apr 30, 2009)

Dramaqueen is right... I lost a danio that way. My GF came home to Baby <she named her> on the floor, very sad...


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Bettas do jump, some better than others.
Some of my bettas have learned some 'tricks' to perform on cue. Shrimp will flare on command when you show him a yellow cap (like the ones I have for my water jugs) and strut about in a circle, then shoot up to the top of the tank ... he knows he gets fed if he does it, the little monster, but he is so pretty when he does.

Mr. Rufflebut jumps for food, will snatch it off the tip of my finger, but I think that's just because he's a pig. 

The blue and red delta in quarantine (the one in my signature) is also turning into quite the jumper. I put the food bottle on top of the lid on his tank one day while I went to mess with something else, and the next thing I hear there's this thumping sound. He was jumping so high trying to get the food bottle (not sure if it was because he could see the pellets in it, or just because it was something up there) he was hitting his lid. Which, from the surface of the water the the lid is two inches! Now that he's recovering (I should update my sig) he's become much more active, and I have hope of being able to teach him some things, he's pretty quick.

Crichoid and Xyphoid will both do the wiggle dance and follow your finger around the tank any time you put it up against the glass. Although how difficult that really was to teach is questionable, they already did a wiggle dance every time I went to go feed them, so I think they just equate my presence with food.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

thats so cute how many bettas do you have anyway my betta dosnt jump


----------



## Blott (May 19, 2009)

Wow... how on earth do you actually train fish to do _anything_?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Food!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think they'll do anything for food. lol


----------

